# 22mm Seiko bracelet



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

*22mm Seiko bracelet*


View Advert


Hi gents,

I'm after a 22mm Seiko bracelet with rounded end links - it's to fit an SKX diver and a 7.5 inch wrist J

Anybody got anything?

Cheers,

Rich.




*Advertiser*

relaxer7



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

